# Star Anise Question



## ErikC (Oct 15, 2011)

I have seen recipes that call for star anise to be used with carmelized onions in order to boost the flavor of meat, especially when braising. Has anyone tried this, and if so, did you like the results. And most importantly, did you leave the anise whole, or did you break it into pieces, or grind it?


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 15, 2011)

I add Star Anise like one would add a cinnamon stick or bay leaf. I take it out of whatever I'm trying to infuse (rice, etc.)before I serve/finish the dish. However, Chinese 5-spice has Star of Anise in it. I'm fairly new to using SoA, but that's how I've been using it. It was one of those "I want to learn how to use this spice" bucket list. I hope others can give us more ideas about how to use it--I would like to know! Good question, thanks!


----------



## ErikC (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for your input; I was grinding mine up, but I found the result a little overpowering. I am going to try what you suggested.

Also, I am a Heinlein fan too


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 16, 2011)

ErikC said:


> Thanks for your input; I was grinding mine up, but I found the result a little overpowering. I am going to try what you suggested.
> 
> Also, I am a Heinlein fan too



Heinlein fans must be foodies...I've been a fan of both for years and I use Star Anise in spice tea.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 16, 2011)

i have some recipes for chinese roast pork that call for it to be added to the marinade whole.

the first time i tried it, i only could find ground star anise, so i used that. it was ok but too strong throwing the balance in the marinade off.

the second time i used whole and it was just right.

sometimes, i guess, recipes are exact and have to be followed to a t.


----------



## ErikC (Oct 16, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Heinlein fans must be foodies...I've been a fan of both for years and I use Star Anise in spice tea.



I think Heinlein himself was a foodie; I remember several passages devoted to amazing descriptions of food laid out in a communal setting. Farmer in the Sky comes to mind immediately.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 16, 2011)

ErikC said:


> I think Heinlein himself was a foodie; I remember several passages devoted to amazing descriptions of food laid out in a communal setting. Farmer in the Sky comes to mind immediately.



According to Virginia, he never turned down a meal with friends and family, if it tasted really good it was all the more appreciated. I was honored to have several conversations with RAH's widow shortly before she died.


----------



## ErikC (Oct 16, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> According to Virginia, he never turned down a meal with friends and family, if it tasted really good it was all the more appreciated. I was honored to have several conversations with RAH's widow shortly before she died.



As I understand it, she was quite the muse to him. They must have been fascinating conversations!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 16, 2011)

ErikC said:


> As I understand it, she was quite the muse to him. They must have been fascinating conversations!



Apparently RAH was very approachable, my greatest regret is I never knew about that until many years after he died and his wife was near the end of hers.  He was an early influence in my life with his stories.  We can always PM about him, if you like.  He's one of my favorite subjects, aside from food and BACON!


----------

